# Tail Of The Dragon - Ride Report



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

I had the pleasure of cycling in the Smokey Mountains this July. I was visiting family in the Knoxville area, and just happened to bring my bike along for the trip. The local bike club turned me onto the most enjoyable ride up and down the “Tail of the Dragon”. The “Dragon” is 11 miles of hwy 129 from the Tennessee / North Carolina state line heading down towards Maryville TN. The Dragon is not about negotiating a steep decent (see the attached elevation profile), but all about cornering. There are 318 curves in the 11 miles of the Dragon. There is a lot of info about this road posted on the web. I started my ride on the Foothill Parkway, and turned around at the dam in NC, to put together an 80 mile ride. The only photos I have were taken by the professional photographers who hangout along the roadside of the Dragon. The Dragon is a big time motorcycle attraction, and the photographers do a pretty good job of snapping a photo of everyone who rides by. I downloaded the photos off the photographer’s websites after I paid for the photos. If you happen to be in the Knoxville area, and want an interesting place to ride, the Parkway with the Tail of the Dragon tagged on the end is a great ride.

Note of caution; the motorcycles were no problem at all, however, watch out for the trucks!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Those photographers knew the spot to pic although I bet ladies (if they are anything like my wife) wouldn't like all of those rear shots of themselves.....


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Maybe the motorcycles were not a problem on the particular day that you rode it but, they certainly can be. I believe there are several wrecks each year on that stretch that involve a motorcycle missing one of the turns and, some are fatal. It is a great road to ride but, not the most cyclist friendly - imho. Occasionally sports cars will come ripping through the turns which can be unnerving when on a bike - especially when descending after Deals Gap. 

The TOD is part of the Cherohala Challenge route. This route includes the Cherohala Skyway with its associated climb and descent. Its a great ride - and a strenuous one.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

now that looks like fun


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

My Dad and Stepmom flew up to Bowling Green, KY to take delivery of their new 2007 Corvette at the factory / museum. They drove it straight over to the Tail of the Dragon and let it rip. He said it was a blast.

They proceeded through the Carolinas, Georgia, Louisiana, and back to Austin, TX.


----------

